# Circle City Monthly Bike Ride, Jan.10, 2021



## tripple3 (Jan 2, 2021)

Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA Jan.10th, 2021
Not a "Gathering", just going for a ride.
Wear a mask please, and keep safe distance from others.
What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop... Patios are still OPEN in Orange!:eek:
When: Sunday JAN.10th, Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp. Every 2nd Sunday, every month.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.


----------



## Shellygasser (Jan 7, 2021)

Looking forward to this.  It'll be my first time.  Hoping to meet some nice people


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 10, 2021)

Shellygasser said:


> Looking forward to this. It'll be my first time. Hoping to meet some nice people



It was great to meet you Shelly @Shellygasser and seeing Angel again, thanks for making the trip.
Fun time as usual; 1939 DELMAR was chosen for the ride.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 10, 2021)

It turned out to be a perfect day for a ride.





















































Sorry for the redundant photo’s, but this was the public unveiling for these two Schwinn Autocycles.
A lot of turmoil went into getting both of these bikes rolling again.
But, we wouldn’t do it, if we didn’t love it.
That’s partly what makes that initial ride so enjoyable.


----------



## Shellygasser (Jan 10, 2021)

It was great meeting everyone.  Awesome ride had a blast.


----------



## Shellygasser (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Shellygasser (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Jan 10, 2021)

A great day in the OC for a ride with bike buds ( new & old ) and put a few miles on the 41 Henderson!


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 10, 2021)

Shellygasser said:


> View attachment 1336907




Welcome to the Cabe Shellygasser. Nice Spitfire.


----------



## doccaligrns (Jan 11, 2021)

This looks cool and down the street from me


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 12, 2021)

Glad you found it.
We've been riding on the 2nd Sunday for a few years now.
Next one is ST. Valentines Ride Feb.14th
Bring your Sweet heart and/or Ride the bike you LOVE!!!


----------

